# runtergeregelte Lüfter pfeifen



## RienSte (1. Februar 2011)

*runtergeregelte Lüfter pfeifen*

Hallo alle zusammen 

Meine ersten paar Minuten in dem Forum und gleich ne lästige Frage...

Ich hab in meinem LianLi PC-7FN den 140er LianLi-Lüfter gegen einen 140er BeQuiet USC getauscht, da der LianLi-Lüfter runtergeregelt relativ unangenehme Störgeräusche machte... so ne Art Spulenfiepen, oder Trafopfeifen...

Mein Problem ist jetzt folgendes... der BeQuiet macht das auch oO. Liegt das an der eher günstigen Revoltec-Lüftersteuerung? Der hinter 120mm Lüfter verhält sich allerdings einwandfrei. Das ist auch ein BeQuiet, allerdings ein PWM, was zwar der Lüftersteuerung wurst ist, aber evtl. ist da die Lüfterinterne Elektronik so aufgebaut, dass die auch was anderes als die Nennspannung ohne Muks verarbeiten kann. Ist das möglich?

Also meine Vermutungen:
- schlechte Lüftersteuerung (gibts da überhaupt Qualitätsunterschiede)?
- defekte Lüftersteuerung?
- Lüfterinterne Elektronik eines PWM ist anders als die eines normalen Lüfters und kann mit niedrigen Spannungen besser umgehen...?
- defekter LianLi UND BeQuiet-Lüfter?

Was sagen die Profis dazu?
Vielen dank schon mal


----------



## esszett (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: runtergeregelte Lüfter pfeifen*

na dann willkommen im forum 

hast mal versucht, den luefter an einen anderen steckplatz der steuerung zu stecken? wenn nicht, dann tausche doch mal pwm- und usc-luefter an der steuerung...

warum? ich hatte so ein problem auch schon mehrfach (allerdings nicht mit bequiet-lueftern)... beim einen luefter (noctua) kam das fiepen direkt vom luefter, aber bei 2 anderen (s-flex) lag dieses fiepen nicht an den lueftern, sondern am board, dessen spulen beim runter- oder hochtouren der luefter anfingen zu fiepen (koennte auf ueberlastung hindeuten)... von daher erachte ich es zumindest fuer moeglich, dass das problem am anschluss der steuerung zu finden ist...

sollte das fiepen dennoch vorhanden sein, kannst du ihn beim haendler sicher umtauschen...

gruSZ


----------



## ph1driver (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: runtergeregelte Lüfter pfeifen*

Liegt an der Steuerung, die ist fürn Hintern. Selbst wenn Du da Noiseblocker oder sonstwas drann hängst.


----------



## Johnnii360 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: runtergeregelte Lüfter pfeifen*

Ich glaube nicht, dass es an der Steuerung liegt. Ich betreibe den Standardlüfter des EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner Blue Edition (4-Pin) mit der MoBo-Steuerung - da Fiepen die auch.

Wenn man jetzt in Speedfan von 4-Pin PWM auf 3-Pin PWM wechselt, ändert sich die Hertz des Fiepen in niedrigere Hertz (pfeifen).

Bei meinem alten ASUS M3A78 Pro konnte ich in Speedfan noch die Wiederholrate ändern (60K), was bei meinem neuen MSI 870A-G54 leider nicht mehr möglich ist - ich denke, weil auf dem MSI nun ein Fintek-Chip anstatt eines ITE-Chips sitzt.

Ich bin daher eher der Meinung, dass es eine Eigenart der PWM-Lüfter ist. Wenn einer einen genauso leisen oder leiseren blauen LED-Lüfter mit 4-Pin kennt, der genau so gut oder besser kühlt, so bin ich über jede Rückmeldung erfreut.


----------



## ph1driver (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: runtergeregelte Lüfter pfeifen*

Das liegt 1000% an der Steuerung. Hatte das Problem selber mit selbiger Revoltec. Dann habe ich mir die Xilence Lüftersteuerung geholt und weg war es.

Gib das mal bei Google ein "Revoltec-Lüftersteuerung fiepen"


----------



## Johnnii360 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: runtergeregelte Lüfter pfeifen*

Dann wird es bei mir der Lüfter sein.

Wie gesagt: Wenn einer einen genauso leisen oder leiseren blauen LED-Lüfter mit 4-Pin kennt, der genau so gut oder besser kühlt, so bin ich über jede Rückmeldung erfreut.


----------



## ph1driver (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: runtergeregelte Lüfter pfeifen*

Den Groß Clock'ner Blue Edition habe ich auch, erst als CPU Lüfter in betrieb, und jetzt in meinem NT über System Fan am MB angeschlossen und bei mir fiept der nicht.

Läuft auf 750 Umdrehungen.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: runtergeregelte Lüfter pfeifen*

Ich hab jetzt mal die Posts schnell überflogen und hoffe, das ich hier nichts doppeltes Poste 

Meiner Meinung nach kann es nur an der Steuerung, speziell den dort verwendeten Trafos, liegen.

Ich hatte bisher 4 Lüftersteuerungen, unter anderem eine von Revoltec. Dort fiepsten die Lüfter im runtergeregelten. Es stellt sich aber heraus, dass die Trafospulen, die für den elektrischen Puls gedacht sind minderwertig waren und somit fiepsten.

Das gibt es u.a. auch bei diversen Grafikkarten bei denen "Spulenfiepen" auftrat. 

Mein Tipp: hochwertigere Steuerung kaufen. Scyth, Zalman, NXTZ bieten gute an


----------



## ph1driver (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: runtergeregelte Lüfter pfeifen*

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe soll es wohl am PWM Signal der Steuerung liegen, da dieses wohl nicht richtig geglättet wird.


----------



## Johnnii360 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: runtergeregelte Lüfter pfeifen*

Dann wird das bei mir an der Mainboard-FAN-Steuerung liegen. Ob sich eine Mail an MSI lohnt, dass die das was ins Bios einbauen bzw. möglich machen, die Wiederholrate zu ändern? Ich weiß ja nicht, ob der Fintek-Chip das unterstützt.

Ansonsten habe ich keine Ahnung was man sonst noch dagegen machen kann.


----------



## Johnnii360 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: runtergeregelte Lüfter pfeifen*

Hatte am Samstag noch eine Mail bei MSI abgelegt. Heute habe ich die Nachricht bekommen, dass das Problem, so wie ich es beschrieben habe, ihnen nicht bekannt sei. Zudem haben sie ein Beta Bios mit angehängt.

"Die Mainboards sind für Standard-Lüfter ausgelegt und funktionieren damit ohne Probleme."

Scheinbar doch nicht.


----------

